# Casa del Rae - Lawn Journal



## Rae (Jul 7, 2020)

I have dabbled at this lawn thing for a while. Then I found The Lawn Forum... y'all have taught me a thing or two. I decided that now is the time to get serious about this. Why you ask...

The old guy down the street that had the perfect lawn, well, he kicked the bucket, and that lawn went to Hell. Then the guy next door to him took the "best lawn on the block" award. That guy is old, so I need to prepare to take the reigns someday.

The lawn is a 6 I would say... I need to at least get to an 8.

Step 1

Since a full reno is not in the cards this year, I went with an overseed. The lawn is a mutt... it has a little bit of everything, but not enough KBG. This overseed is 100% Midnight KBG, with hopes that it will spread spread spread.

I also had 2 areas that have never been lawn, I decided early this summer to clean them up and get some grass growing there. Hopefully we will see success. The areas by the big tree and the fire pit are these two areas.

I got a late start since an impromptu family vacation for 2.5 weeks interrupted my expected start date. It ended up working out though... it has been 10-12 degrees above normal here in UT the last few weeks.

I power raked the entire thing 2x and some 3x, mowed as low as I could. The lawn has more bumps than a wash-boarded old dirt road, so it was a bit taller than I would have liked. Next year, I am going to try to do some leveling.

Tonight, I finished overseeding and rolling. Now just to start watering first thing in the AM.

No before pictures, but here are some photos after it was all done.


----------



## Rae (Jul 7, 2020)

8 has always been my lucky number.

Day 8, I walked out this morning to let the chickens out into the run and I saw *BABY GRASS!* 15 whole blades. I went out tonight to put them in again and I saw too many pieces of baby grass to count (hundreds, maybe even thousands).

I guess a heat wave into Sept, is good. It has been near 90 and dry for all but 3 of the 8 days. We did get a cold snap the other 3 days that took the highs into the 70's.

Watering 3x a day. It looks like we will possible have one more weekend of high temps and then start into the more growing friendly temps.


----------

